# Buy Bank of Ireland Shares



## cwyer (17 Jul 2011)

BOI shares are now at 10 cents.  Would now be a good time to buy?

There is  a good chance that they could go up slowly.  Or they may be partially nationalised.  I cannot see them being demolished altogether, they are one of the main banks now.

What do you think?


----------



## z107 (17 Jul 2011)

> There is a good chance that they could go up slowly. Or they may be partially nationalised. I cannot see them being demolished altogether, they are one of the main banks now.


Could they be completely nationalised?


----------



## Marion (17 Jul 2011)

Hi Cwyer

The posting guidelines don't allow discussion of individual shares on AAM.

You might find some guidance on the www.motleyfool.co.uk.

Marion


----------

